# Residencia conditions and immigration to Spain



## Zero (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a Computer Science student in sophomore year and I would like to move after graduation.
Since I'm from an Spanish colony, I _think_ p) that it could be easier to immigrate to Spain instead of other countries, and I'm willing to study a Master's degree in Spain/Europe if it can help me in the Immigration Process.
But I can't seem to find a "solid" guide, everything I've found is very vague :confused2:

My main questions are:
1. Can Permanent Residents of EU countries move/work/study in to other EU countries, or does this apply only for citizens?
2. How hard it is it is to find a job in the IT industry in Spain? What's the average salary?
3. What's the immigration process like? (Aka Is it a "direct" immigration like Canada, or do you need a job offer/stay an amount of years/etc.?)
4. Does the time studying count to the towards the 2-year-rule to apply for residence?
5. Is the immigration process easier/shorter for people from a Colony (In my case, from a Spanish Colony)?

For that matter, I would like to ask these questions same questions for other countries (UK, Germany and Sweden).
Sorry if I sound too overwhelming with all these questions, I'm just very interested in this. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain's "special relationship" with former colonies in Latin America enabled large numbers of immigrants to come here and work during the 1980s and 1990s, when Spain had a skilled labour shortage and her population was falling.

However things have changed, as you know, with 4.5 million unemployed and a clampdown on immigration. There is no automatic right of entry for non EU-citizens, even from former colonies; you would have to apply for a visa to work or study here and fulfill the same requirements as anyone else.

Spain Visa application requirements,Embassy,tourist visitor,work,student visas,Spanish immigration,US travel information

Good luck!


----------



## Zero (Apr 28, 2011)

I see. Thanks for the link.
But there's something I still don't understand:

Assuming I get a work or, more probably, a study visa, How would I apply for a Permanent Residence Permit after that?
What are the requirements to get a Permanent Residence Permit?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Zero said:


> I see. Thanks for the link.
> But there's something I still don't understand:
> 
> Assuming I get a work or, more probably, a study visa, How would I apply for a Permanent Residence Permit after that?
> What are the requirements to get a Permanent Residence Permit?


Hi there Zero,

I'm not sure if your time as a student counts towards "residency" time. Truth be told, I think it doesn't. Have you looked at whether or not Spain will make you _homologar_ your degree for your field of work? That can be a royal pain in the neck. With a little bit of patience, though, it's doable! 

Best of luck. Remember, things in Spain aren't the greatest right now for young people. Unemployment is brutal, but if you look hard enough and have special skills to differentiate you from the rest (eg. your English) you could find something.

Best of luck!


----------

